# Banff Ski Season Length



## McFail (Aug 6, 2007)

What are the conditions like Apr 5-12 or so? We are locked into those dates next winter and looking at the Banff area.  I have a 4yr old and hope to avoid total mashed potato skiing. 

Very familar with New England and Cali skiiing at all times during the season.


----------



## Dave M (Aug 6, 2007)

Conditions should be fine. Ski season normally runs to late May.


----------



## eal (Aug 7, 2007)

Skiing is almost always excellent at this time of year, especially at Sunshine and Lake Louise.  Be sure to check online for spring skiing deals, discount lift tickets, etc. before you go.


----------

